

Comparative Literate Programming - edoloughlin
http://swannodette.github.io/2013/08/17/comparative/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

======
Nzen
A literate programming explanation of "a non-toy autocompleter input field" in
Clojurescript. The comparative aspect stems from comparing his design with the
tightly bound jQuery UI autocompleter. This seems to complete a trio of posts
demoing the value of clojurescript's core.async library for traditionally
tedious client-based webapp/sites.

His post opens with the spec & demo, but the title buries the lead. This is
unfortunate, as his topic may have appealed to more HN visitors than the title
lets on.

